# Anyone buying a snowblower hours before a big storm?



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Has anyone done this and what was your experience with dealers, sales people?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Bought a generator DURING a big storm, but not a snowblower. Bought my HSS1332AATD about half a week after one storm and about the same time before the next storm. Home Depot was great with the generator sale (bought it right out of a truck) and the dealership (Chappell Tractor Sales in Brentwood, NH) was great in the latter case. It was the last HSS1332AATD anywhere nearby.

It was good that I had this snow bank from the prior storm to back the borrowed pickup truck into next to the path to the barn so I could drive the blower off the bed and down to the ground about 20 feet away. My ramps were buried under the deep part somewhere...


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I usually buy beer in the hours leading up to a big storm, while everyone else is buying bread and milk 😆🍺

Are you concerned if the sales folks will act differently then? Maybe just busier than normal.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

late '98 / early '99 we had a big storm. in july of '98 i herniated a disc and pinched a nerve in my neck ( still dealing with it ). i needed a snowblower real bad so the day after the storm i hopped in my mustang and went looking for one but couldn't find one. on my way home i though about one of our toro dealers that i had not stopped at, they were not far out of my way so i headed to them. i didn't think i would have any luck there but when i arrived there was a truck out front and they were unloading snowblowers. once in the building i asked about purchasing a 5hp snowblower but was informed they only had powerlites, my option was pull start or electric start. i picked up an electric start powerlite the next day. i was told that if i had gone back in october or november i could have gotten a bigger machine


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

i stayed many a time to deliver machines to people when a storm was coming, for a small OPE shop it's more a common courtesy that brings in repeat customers.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

procrastinators are my bread and butter.....


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

tabora said:


> Bought a generator DURING a big storm, but not a snowblower. Bought my HSS1332AATD about half a week after one storm and about the same time before the next storm. Home Depot was great with the generator sale (bought it right out of a truck) and the dealership (Chappell Tractor Sales in Brentwood, NH) was great in the latter case. It was the last HSS1332AATD anywhere nearby.
> 
> It was good that I had this snow bank from the prior storm to back the borrowed pickup truck into next to the path to the barn so I could drive the blower off the bed and down to the ground about 20 feet away. My ramps were buried under the deep part somewhere...
> View attachment 174217



THAT IS A GREAT LOOKING SHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## snowworks (Dec 16, 2015)

I have sold a few used ones during snow storms..


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Luckily as I have gotten older I have learned to be better prepared. I'll always have 2 fully functioning blowers to use. My shoulders are both shot...shoveling just isn't fun with both shoulder labrums messed up, and a dead (single) blower is a useless blower.

Unfortunately the derecho this summer taught me a new lesson learned, that I needed to own a pickup as one of my vehicles (have an SUV...just not large enough to haul items like storm damage). 

So I double up on the important stuff. Lawn mowers, blowers, vehicles, chain saws, computers...


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I double up on everything but wives.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I sold a Snapper 422 I reconditioned the night before a big storm in late March. All of the box stores were empty. The guy drove 25 miles and voluntarily offered me more money. Everyone throught the snow was done for the season.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

RIT333 said:


> I double up on everything but wives.


who needs 2 of them even if one is the x,


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

RIT333 said:


> I double up on everything but wives.


Some things are recurring expense and should only be rented when needed.

Extra snowblowers are okay to have around. They never give you attitude and always ready to serve. If you're not happy with the snowblower, you can use another.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I sold a Snapper 422 I reconditioned the night before a big storm in late March. All of the box stores were empty. The guy drove 25 miles and voluntarily offered me more money. Everyone throught the snow was done for the season.


that happened to me also recently. guy offered me more money just because I held the blower for him for a couple days. I said no and told him a deal is a deal is a deal.... grew upon handshakes.....too bad you need more than that now.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

tpenfield said:


> I usually buy beer in the hours leading up to a big storm, while everyone else is buying bread and milk 😆🍺
> 
> Are you concerned if the sales folks will act differently then? Maybe just busier than normal.


Beer is essentially bread in liquid form. So basically you got bread and milk without the calcium and fat. 

I am curious in difficult times, how some react with kindness to help others, some see it as an opportunity to help themselves.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

I live in the Detroit area and this is the 3rd lame winter in a row, snow-wise, so figure we are due. The 4th winter ago we had 95” and even I was getting tired of snow-blowing by March. I have a ~15 year old cheap Chinese Honda clone (engine) 2 stage that is finally gave up the ghost. A week ago I ordered a Honda HSS724AWD online that I have dreamed about getting for a decade. It was backordered, to be delivered by June, so was hoping the rest of this winter would remain tame. Next thing I know I get an email telling me it has shipped and I‘ll have it early next week. Now I look at the weather and see Chicago may get 10” over the weekend... we normally get what they get, but instead, we are getting one more 2” snow. I guess that is a good thing we are not getting a big one 3 or 4 days BEFORE my dream blower arrives. Hopefully Detroit gets hammered throughout February.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

could have sold maybe 5 more snowblowers today if I had them after the 4 foot dump we got.


----------



## ZTMAN (Jan 11, 2018)

Went to our local HD tonight to pick up an order. We have one of those 2" or 12" storms coming our way. HD had about six blowers left and people were outside standing in line waiting for the HD employee to unlock the chain.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

We have predictions for a northeaster starting Monday ending sometime Tuesday. Today I went to one of the local Lowes for a non-snow related item. Outside the store had be at least 20 Arien snowblowers, some in the process of getting loaded onto pickup trucks.

I was in the store no more than about 15 minutes or so. When I left, most of the snowblowers were history.... gone! I did notice a couple of 30'' machines left. OK.... maybe there were more in inventory but the pickings out in front were few.


----------



## BeerbellyBill (Jan 22, 2021)

I bought a snowblower 2 days after a big storm, I didn’t own one yet. 33” of snow and after hours of shoveling just to come home to the 2 foot snow wall from the street plows I had enough. I went to Lowe’s and Depot, all they had were tiny single stages but Lowe’s had one craftsman 26” 209cc, it was even $100 off. It was seriously underpowered and lost its drive train adjustment and I lost a reverse speed after one use. Disappointed I returned it to get my arien’s 24” deluxe 254cc. I have only used it once with about only 4” of snow. I guess the only thing I have learned is when you buy at high demand selections are limited. I also learned near the 30 day return period there are many reruns that aren’t marked as such. Always look in the gas tank. I wouldn’t mind buying a return if I knew it was a return and the price reflected that.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I would imagine the big box stores (HD, Lowes, etc) love a forecasted snow storm . . . it really moves product. Also seems like many machines get returned to these stores after first use. I'll be venturing out to the local HD today (southern MA) for some stuff . . . wondering if the machines will be gone.


----------



## Spyle (Oct 24, 2017)

I think the purchase of a snowblower should have been well planned in advance in order to get what you want, what you need and being prepared moneywise as much as possible. It shouldn't be a sudden decision because you'll end up buying at a time of high demands therefore having less choice risking having some sort of blower that doesn't fits your needs and then regret the decision and have to buy another one again, losing money selling the first one in the process. On my side, planned for 1 year in advance. We had the March 2017 blizzard, I was still shoveling for 5 seasons and my front neighbourg just bought his Toro snowblower. I couldn't even get my Econoline off the driveway, snow was up to the hood and the city plow didn't even get near my driveway as he couldn't see anything. So my neighbourg came to help me out and that was it, I said to myself that it has been my last season without a snowblower eventhough I thought about having one before, that was the end of the thinking and on to the owning. In the following months, saved money for it and then in october 2017, went to the Honda dealer and pulled the trigger on a brand new tracked 1332 and never looked back. Ironically since then, we never had big snow falls or storms and I decided to get a single stage because of that. All in all, I'm prepared for the big dump of snow whenever it happens, lol.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I was at HD about a week ago. Many lonely machines out front looking for a new home...

There's a broad cross-section of our population that live their lives in procrastination mode. Can't plan more than 10 minutes ahead.

Are we starting to get excited about this storm !!?? It looks like northern NJ might hit the jackpot once again. I think it's going to be too warm (again) in my area for any sort of power dump


----------



## 4getgto (Jul 20, 2020)

Snowing as we speak. Expected 12" - 18" between today and Tuesday.
I have a Toro 26" listed on line and a guy calls about it, gets address and has the money in hand. Travels 35 minutes to get here.
Only problem is he gets here with his little SUV thingy and won't fit in the back. No matter what we would have taken apart. (well you know)

What in gods name he was thinking.???????? Back home he goes. He says HD and Lowes were out too.
And delivery wasn't even an option . He definitely wasn't the brightest tool in the shed.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

yesterday i put a Honda up for sale. lost count of replies but it is over 30.

so far i have been offered $350 more than I am asking and my asking price was fair for condition. a beautiful machine.

I just dont get it. these offers are coming in sight unseen. it can't be that bad , is it?


----------



## 4getgto (Jul 20, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> yesterday i put a Honda up for sale. lost count of replies but it is over 30.
> 
> so far i have been offered $350 more than I am asking and my asking price was fair for condition. a beautiful machine.
> 
> I just dont get it. these offers are coming in sight unseen. it can't be that bad , is it?


I find it hard to believe the big box are out (Northampton county Pa.)
And they had a $=it load last week...
What in the world do all these machines go come next winter and people will buy again...


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Short-sighted people have always been a mystery to me. My first snow blower I bought in February on sale because it had been a light winter and the shop had a bunch left over that they didn't want to carry over the summer. It was a major purchase for me at the time and I'd saved for a year to get it. My current machine I bought in December (that's early around here) and that too was well thought out and researched ahead of time.


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

I work at a Lowe's in northern NJ. When I got to work at 7:30 this morning the OPE guy was told to assemble 10 of the 20 snow blowers left in stock. Once the snow blowers are assembled they can't be returned to the manufacture, so the store has to be fairly sure or hopeful they can sell them. I left at 4pm today and they had 1 unassembled snow blower left. Most were bought still boxed up because the poor guy could not assemble them fast enough .


----------



## Gar-Dog (Feb 1, 2021)

Technically yes. I bought mine yesterday in advance of a big snow that started this afternoon. I assembled it this morning. We had a decent wet snow in December and my neighbor across the street let me use his to clear the end of the driveway, heavy from the street plows. I was instantly and completely sold. (Like when I got my first chain saw, it was like, HOW did I go these decades without one????) I did a little research over the last month and knew what I wanted, deciding to put it off in case we didn't have a big storm. Well one was coming so I pulled the trigger. Found the one I wanted in stock at a HD about 10 miles away.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

My brother in SE PA called yesterday to inform me his ~5 year old big-box Ariens 2-stage won't start. He wanted to warm it up before the big snow. He's convinced himself he just flooded the machine. Web searches advised him to try again 24 hours later. He still has not tried it again. 

It reinforced to me that while throwing distance and speed capability with significant snowfall are nice-to-haves, having a working snow-blower on game day is my #1 priority. It helps me justify to myself that I just spent $2500 on a Honda HSS724AWD. 😅


----------



## MLF149 (Dec 21, 2020)

In 2003 I bought a HS928 Track for $2200. The thing was flawless. In 2014 I moved to a townhome while building a new home (for 2 years.) In 2014 we had a horrible winter in SE PA; all the blowers were gone but I didn't need mine. Towards the end of the season I decided to try to sell it. I listed for $2100 and sold the next day. I got a lot of interest both negative and positive. Outrage from some, real interest from others. The machine was used on a small but steep driveway (I like toys.) The only scratch on it was there the day I picked up from the dealer. I did well with that machine.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Bump to the top, with additional questions relevant to this year.

How was your experience with the shortages of snowblowers? 

Did you have to settle for a lesser machine than you have planned because you refused to shovel by hand?

Did you spend more money on a larger snowblower than you need because that was all that's left?

Did you have to settle for a new battery operated snowblower because the gas powered snowblower are sold out?

Did you decided that this the year you start shoveling by hand rather than spend money at the gym while paying someone else to shovel your driveway?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Can only speak of our local dealer.

Helped a 87 year old gentleman yesterday who took delivery of a HSS928 . top of the line model, electric start etc. They delivered it and nothing else.
I asked the new owner if they had showed him how to use or anything and he said no. He didnt even know that he was getting a 3 year warranty.

We just had a 2 foot dump the day before and was told the dealer was SWAMPED with buyers and repairs.

NO excuse in my book. I spent an hour with the gentleman showing him how to use. I checked the oil ( who knows if dealer took the time to install that ). checked adjustments etc and gave him the basics on using and suggested You Tube videos.

This gentleman was a treasure trove of stories. I could have stayed hours listening to them. He had a beautiful shop and had it set up for spending time there. TV, radio , etc and it was immaculate. Every tool had it's place. Everything spotless. It's a shame the dealer treated him so poorly.

He had a little Toro 1800 electric that only works sometimes and he asked me to fix it. I said i would try and brought it home. Now I can try to fix and bring back so we can talk some more.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> We just had a 2 foot dump the day before and was told the dealer was SWAMPED with buyers and repairs.
> 
> He had a beautiful shop and had it set up for spending time there. TV, radio , etc and it was immaculate. Every tool had it's place. Everything spotless. It's a shame the dealer treated him so poorly.
> 
> He had a little Toro 1800 electric that only works sometimes and he asked me to fix it. I said i would try and brought it home. Now I can try to fix and bring back so we can talk some more.


How did he find out about you? Did the dealer give him your name and contact info?
Seems like 2 doors were just opened, win win situation. At least he wasn't left alone to figure out the new snowblower.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

aa335 said:


> How did he find out about you? Did the dealer give him your name and contact info?
> Seems like 2 doors were just opened, win win situation. At least he wasn't left alone to figure out the new snowblower.


Got lucky and repaired his little Toro. We spent 2 hours talking. I could have talked for hours more. Such an interesting person .

Anyways......this guy came over that I knew. I serviced 2 of his blowers a couple years ago. Two days ago his wife ( I didnt know it was his wife ) slid off the icy road into a ditch. 
I offered to help. Didnt think nothing of it ( old E Boy Scout) . Actually forgot about it even though just 2 days ago.

He comes over today to thank me and said he was buying a New Honda and wanted to gift me his old one.

Planets lined up right today.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

You are really straining that GOT moniker. Being nice, now a reward, it's blowing the whole image you've been cultivating here...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

dr bob said:


> You are really straining that GOT moniker. Being nice, now a reward, it's blowing the whole image you've been cultivating here...


who asked you???


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

dr bob said:


> You are really straining that GOT moniker. Being nice, now a reward, it's blowing the whole image you've been cultivating here...


You know, these moments are brief and randomly scattered, we must enjoy it.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol .... 

That's like trying to go buy a generator during a power outage .....


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

I ended up inadvertently getting my last blower _delivered_ during a blizzard . . . . The delivery guy fired it up on the truck, cut a path to the house with it, gave me an overview, and I finished the drive . . .

Does that count?


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

tadawson said:


> Does that count?


Best one yet...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

lol, no ... as you ordered it way before I assume ...


----------



## phendric (Oct 5, 2021)

tadawson said:


> I ended up inadvertently getting my last blower _delivered_ during a blizzard . . . . The delivery guy fired it up on the truck, cut a path to the house with it, gave me an overview, and I finished the drive . . .


Love it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tadawson said:


> I ended up inadvertently getting my last blower _delivered_ during a blizzard . . . . The delivery guy fired it up on the truck, cut a path to the house with it, gave me an overview, and I finished the drive . . .
> 
> Does that count?


Hope you tipped that guy. I would have kissed him also.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Oneacer said:


> lol, no ... as you ordered it way before I assume ...


The day prior. Small town dealer . . . their credit card machine was down, but they delivered it anyhow, since we had been a prior customer. Paid them after the storm . . . . Gotta love small towns . . .

Still had my old Toro, had just decided to upgrade, and the storm was pretty much coincidental . . .


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

tadawson said:


> I ended up inadvertently getting my last blower _delivered_ during a blizzard . . . . The delivery guy fired it up on the truck, cut a path to the house with it, gave me an overview, and I finished the drive . . .
> 
> Does that count?


 Way beyond lucky! I think "fortuitous" might apply. Go buy a lottery ticket after you get the snow cleared.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol, I have always had at least 2 blowers, now after today, up to 8 again .......


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

To this day, 43 years later I wish had had my first and second Toro Snow Pups repaired and they would be hanging on the garage wall to this day.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Oneacer said:


> Lol, I have always had at least 2 blowers, now after today, up to 8 again .......


Repeat after me: "... I'm not an addict. I can quit any time. I'm not an addict. I can quit any time. I'm not an addict. I can quit any time. ..."

Hobby --> Passion --> Obsession --> Addiction. I see it all the time in other people. Darn good thing I'm just a tool and machines enthusiast. What's the difference between a collector and a hoarder? Maybe the size of the showroom? Or how many of the toys are sitting in the den and the guest bedroom?

It's OK, the voices in my head all say I'm just fine thank you.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Luckily, I limit myself to what fits in my shop garage ..... Lol, I almost thought of storing in my house garage .. Nope, I drew the line there, only what fits in my shop ... If I want to keep more, I have to sell some ..... Seems to work.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

dr bob said:


> Repeat after me: "... I'm not an addict. I can quit any time. I'm not an addict. I can quit any time. I'm not an addict. I can quit any time. ..."
> 
> Hobby --> Passion --> Obsession --> Addiction. I see it all the time in other people. Darn good thing I'm just a tool and machines enthusiast. What's the difference between a collector and a hoarder? Maybe the size of the showroom? Or how many of the toys are sitting in the den and the guest bedroom?
> 
> It's OK, the voices in my head all say I'm just fine thank you.


You don't have to admit to anything. Belonging to SBF says it loud and clear.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Oneacer said:


> Luckily, I limit myself to what fits in my shop garage ..... Lol, I almost thought of storing in my house garage .. Nope, I drew the line there, only what fits in my shop ... If I want to keep more, I have to sell some ..... Seems to work.


Wouldn't be that hard to expand your shop/garage.
A springtime job.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

People never learn. December we had 8 feet of snow and you could sell at ANY price.
4 weeks without snow and snowblowers are sitting on the for sale sites. yes, outrageously priced, sellers are slowly coming down on price but still not selling.

come the next storm tr a few days before and they will all be sold and people begging for snowblowers.

good for me I guess but it still makes me wonder about humans and their survival......


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

I bought during a large snow event and the Honda dealer I dealt with was really good. Last machine on the shop floor out of three dealers in the region. I was waiting for a hss1332ctd to come in but it was taking too long. There was not much on the used market locally and I knew what I wanted. 

I sold two used Honda blowers before and during snow events this winter as well. Got my asking price for both and could have got more. One buyer threw in a bit extra for delivery. The irony is that I was getting messaged by some who said I was asking too much. I was even getting trolled in messages on kijiji because of my price. I wouldn’t budge on my prices and one of the individuals who thought I was asking too much offered to buy at full price after a big dump of snow. Too late.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

RIT333 said:


> I double up on everything but wives.


That’s what mistresses are for.


----------

